# Warnung vor DC Universe * bevor ihr es kauft



## Elathar (4. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich so auf DCUO gefreut und habe es nun bis 30 gespielt und nun reicht es mir auch wieder.




es ist ja normal das es in jedem spiel anfangs bugs gibt aber nicht so starke und soviele im release.

Ich stelle mir die frage ob die beta überhaupt zum nutzen der eigentlichen " bugfixes" und " bugsuche" gebraucht wird.

denn für ein release spiel ist es eindeutig keine 13 euro monatlich wert.. nichtmal als free 2 play wenn man die qualität andere mmogs vergleicht die ebenfalls f2p sind

ich bin ja echt tollerant und meckere nicht bei jedem kleinen bug aber hier mal einige sachen die einfach ein

" no go " sind und eine zumutung für jeden kunden :




- liga chat geht nicht ( und wenn er geht dann postet man alles 5-10 mal gleichzeitig rein anstatt 1mal

- gruppenchat in dem anmeldetool geht nicht ( anmeldetool geht ebenfalls zu 50% nicht ) 


- in den instanzen bleibt man zu 60% hängen und muss dauer reloggen oder nochmal von vorne )


- ü ö a uvm geht nicht.. und der chat ist sowieso für den*** und unübersichtlich

-das gesamte menü ist unübersichtlich sowie das gameplay was gegner anvisieren angeht und infos zu gegner.




animationsstörungen ( spieler übergehen animationen um das xx fache ihres schadens zu machen uv, )

fliegen,speedbugs im kampf sodass spieler immer flüchten können und attacken ohne speed zu verlieren oder von spells ranngeholt werden können-

etliche spells sind verbuggt und funktionieren nicht sowie die bonis von spells und den meisten rüssiteilen

crashes, soundcrashes




ach und noch vieles mehr...dazu der fehlende support seitens sony.




liebe grüße und goodbye sony.. ( einmal und nie wieder ein sony spiel )





so schade das ein so gutes spiel so verhunzt wurde... es hatt echt spaß gemacht bis lvl 20... dann nurnoch unspielbar... aufgrund der bugs,crashes und laggs... naja wem es gefällt... mir nicht


----------



## KillerBee666 (4. Februar 2011)

Mir sind auch als lvl 30er noch nicht soviele Kolossale bugs aufgefallen, Schwachsinn. Es gab verienzelnde die zugebeben recht nervig waren (z.B hab ich die missi gemacht die in der Buffed show war mit den Green lantern, die haben den in der Buffedshow geholfen, mir nicht die ganze missi war verbugt, das übrigens bei 2 chars...) 

Menü ist übersichtlich, genau so wie in jedem anderen MMO.

Habe noch keine Verbuggten boni und Spells gesehen.

Animationsstörungen und so auch nicht. Ich hatte her Probleme das man als jmd der Fliegt manchma wenn man vor gegnern flüchtet uhrpkötzlich liest "Bodengebunden" und aufeinmal zu dem gegner der das initiiert hat zurückgepullt wird so als würd er dir nen lasso umwerfen... und dann stehste teilweise in 3 gegnern und mit pech haben 2 bevor der eine das Bodengebunden gem,acht hat ihre "Auflad" atacke gestartet du kriegst 2 Kellen wo jede für 60% deines lebens trifft und du grad nur 20% leben hast^^ ergo - TOT.

Soundcrashes? Ja gut, teilweise hatte ich es das der Sound ganz weg war, oder das ich in die missi ging und der Sound (wenn man sozusagen angepiept wird, und einem dann gesagt wird was man tun muss, naja da kommt halt son geräusch) das hat sich dann aufgehängt und unendlich wiederholt, Relog und gut.


"In den instanzen bleibt man zu 60% hängen" ja klar wenn man jmd wie dich dabei hat de rnicht Spielen kann kommt die Ganze gruppe net vorran das ist schon Klar, allgemein gilt aber alles läuft super wenn die leute nicht komplett rumnooben, und wenn, dann ist das eigene/gruppe schuld, und hat nix mit BUGGY festhängen bleiben zu tun oda so.



Ich möchte übrigens mal anmerken das sollte posts oben bitte ein "SUBJEKTIVE PRIVATMEINUNG" in Rot bekommen, denn die richtige Ahnung hast du nicht.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. Februar 2011)

Wer keine Bugs mag, sollte bei MMOs ein paar Monate nach Release warten - dann ist das gröbste wech. Sollte man langsam gelernt haben


----------



## Elathar (4. Februar 2011)

killerbee sry aber wenn du das nicht siehst bist du naiv.. 


es ist nicht subjektiv da es von tausenden leuten im us forum reported wurde..

z.B mit pistols gibt es möglichkeiten animationen zu umgehen um somit in einer einzigen attack mehrere aufeinmal durchzuführen uvm..

es gibt unzähliges welches den rahmen sprengen würde...

aber ja stimmt..


ich warte nun lieber noch ein paar monate ab was sich tut und welche hotfixes rauskommen.. dann entscheide ich weiter ob ich zahle oder nicht.


----------



## skyline930 (4. Februar 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> es ist nicht subjektiv da es von tausenden leuten im us forum reported wurde..
> 
> z.B mit pistols gibt es möglichkeiten animationen zu umgehen um somit in einer einzigen attack mehrere aufeinmal durchzuführen uvm..
> 
> es gibt unzähliges welches den rahmen sprengen würde...



Ach, "tausende" Leute sind für dich also Objekte? 
DCUO - Wow, das ist bestimmt das erste Spiel aller Zeiten bei dem es Exploits und Leute die sie ausnutzen gibt. Das liegt aber v.a. an der Community - denn anstatt Reports zu machen bei denen der Fehler genau beschrieben wird, und wie man ihn reproduziert, werden die Bugs ausgenutzt, und der Rest heult in Foren nach dem Motto "Mimi, ich werd von Bugsusern gekillt!"
Unzähliges? Bis jetzt hast du nur ein paar Punkte genannt.

Sorry, für mich bist du nur ein weiteres Ragekid das erwartet von Release an ein 100%-bugfreies Spiel zu haben, und mal wieder nur wegen irgendwelchem Zeug rumflamen muss, und ein Spiel direkt von Release an schlecht zu machen. Wenns dir nicht gefällt, kkthxbai - und lass es einfach


----------



## Elathar (4. Februar 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ach, "tausende" Leute sind für dich also Objekte?
> DCUO - Wow, das ist bestimmt das erste Spiel aller Zeiten bei dem es Exploits und Leute die sie ausnutzen gibt. Das liegt aber v.a. an der Community - denn anstatt Reports zu machen bei denen der Fehler genau beschrieben wird, und wie man ihn reproduziert, werden die Bugs ausgenutzt, und der Rest heult in Foren nach dem Motto "Mimi, ich werd von Bugsusern gekillt!"
> Unzähliges? Bis jetzt hast du nur ein paar Punkte genannt.
> 
> Sorry, für mich bist du nur ein weiteres Ragekid das erwartet von Release an ein 100%-bugfreies Spiel zu haben, und mal wieder nur wegen irgendwelchem Zeug rumflamen muss, und ein Spiel direkt von Release an schlecht zu machen. Wenns dir nicht gefällt, kkthxbai - und lass es einfach




vllt solltest du erstmal genau lesen anstatt dein achsotolles menschenwissen hier rauszuflamen


für mich sind kleine bugs zu beginn nicht schlimm..

aber wenn der chat nicht funktioniert, die instanzen nicht funktionieren und die magßgebenden dinge die ein spiel ausmachen.. dann ist kritik gerechtfertigt

und du beschimpfst mich als ragekid ?

geh dich doch besser vorher etwas mehr bilden..  

bzw, denke ich nichtmal das du es überhaupt spielst und überhaupt mitreden kannst...
aber das kennt man ja aus den WoW foren... 
achja.. ignore


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (4. Februar 2011)

nunja ich bei mir geht der league chat und ich bin auch noch nie in einer instanz hängen geblieben...geh nach hause gefrusteter troll...


----------



## Elathar (4. Februar 2011)

tja ist schon scheisse wenn man kein englisch kann und den us chann/ bzw forum nicht lesen kann um genau das zu lesen was genau xxxxxxx andere spieler identisch von sich geben.. aber ist ok

hat eh kein sinn bei den ganzen fanboys ohne leben...


----------



## skyline930 (4. Februar 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> aber wenn der chat nicht funktioniert, die instanzen nicht funktionieren und die magßgebenden dinge die ein spiel ausmachen.. dann ist kritik gerechtfertigt



Kritik ja - kein sinnloses Rumgeflame.
Ignore? Das hier ist ein Forum, wenn du nur mit dir selbst reden willst, und keine Meinung außer deiner haben willst - dann brauchst du dich hier nich registrieren.



Elathar schrieb:


> tja ist schon scheisse wenn man kein englisch kann und den us chann/ bzw forum nicht lesen kann um genau das zu lesen was genau xxxxxxx andere spieler identisch von sich geben.. aber ist ok
> 
> hat eh kein sinn bei den ganzen fanboys ohne leben...



Gymnasium, 12. Klasse, 14 Punkte Englisch, flüssig in Sprache und Schrift. Für Hauptschulsitzenbleiber wie dich: 14 von 15 möglichen Punkten, für den Fall das du sowas nicht kennst.
Leider kannst du anscheinend kein Deutsch, hier hat nämlich außer dir anscheinend keiner solche Probleme.


----------



## Doomsta (4. Februar 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> tja ist schon scheisse wenn man kein englisch kann und den us chann/ bzw forum nicht lesen kann um genau das zu lesen was genau xxxxxxx andere spieler identisch von sich geben.. aber ist ok
> 
> hat eh kein sinn bei den ganzen fanboys ohne leben...



Was intressiert mich denn das Geheule im US channel oder Forum? Es ist bei jedem MMO was bis jetzt erschienen ist der Fall gewesen dass im offiziellen Forum zig dutzende bugs oder Beschwerden eingegangen sind, warum sollte das bei DCUO anders sein? Was für mich zählt ist doch das Spiel und nicht die Leute die darüber heulen. Dabei sind die Bugs die mich aufregen recht überschaubar und verschmerzbar. Das der league chat nicht funktioniert ist schlicht und weg die unwahrheit, ich kann problemlos drin schreiben und lesen. Animationsbugs hab ich komischerweise auch keine und das von dir erwähnte Animationsskipping wurde schon längst gefixxed in bezug auf dual pistols.

Was erwartest du die eig.? Du tauchst hier auf rotzt deine unleserliche und absolut unfreundliche Schei*e hier in die Posts und wenn jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist, ist man gleich Fanboy?

Fällt dir was auf Kind?


----------



## KillerBee666 (5. Februar 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> tja ist schon scheisse wenn man kein englisch kann und den us chann/ bzw forum nicht lesen kann um genau das zu lesen was genau xxxxxxx andere spieler identisch von sich geben.. aber ist ok
> 
> hat eh kein sinn bei den ganzen fanboys ohne leben...



Jetzt mal ehrlich Mausi, du beziehst dich netmal auf dein eigenes wissen sondenr aufs US forum, und 1000 Leute die Flamen ist normal, das sind die 1000 die Übertreiben oda tatzächlich nen wenig pech haben, auf die 1000 kommen dann aber ne Halbe Million oder.. (naja ka sind halt keine zahlen draußen) die es spielen ohne sich tagtäglich zu beschweren, Flamer gibts überall, und generell sind leute die im Forum sind die leute die scheinbar KB haben zu Spielen sondenr nur im Forum zu Gümmeln, wenn michn bug ankotzt geh ich woanders hin, vllt melde ich ihn (INGAME FUNKTION) aber ich gehe nicht ins Forum und flame rum weil ich denke haha jetzt sorg ich dafür das 3 leute das spiel net kaufen und der entwickler geht pleite. AEH not.


Fanboys ohne Leben. Das triffts ganz gut bei dir: Ich denke nämlich du spielst nen anderes mmo was du besser findest, Dein gutes recht, und anstatt überall zu Posten wie geil es ist, Was ja eh gleich als Flame gilt, biste so schlau alle anderen MMOS schlecht zu machen weil du denkst du Steigerst du das ansehen deines Spiels, das spiel, von dem du der Totale Fanboy bist


----------



## Wizkid (5. Februar 2011)

Also mir ist bisher fast nichts von dem aufgefallen was der Threadersteller da geschrieben hat.

Menü: Was soll hier unübersichtlich sein? Schreib mal was dazu. Denn es ist das gleiche Menü wie bei allen anderen MMOs auch.
Instanzen bleibt man hängen. Wann, welches, wo? Schreib was dazu. Ich hatte 4 Inis gestern gemacht und es lief super.
Chatsystem funktioniert nicht: Das war am anfang der Fall. Obs in einer Liga nicht funktioniert kann ich nicht noch nicht bestätigen. Allerdings könnte es ein Tick zugänglicher sein.
Speedbug: Hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Ich hab ca eine Stunde in der Universät mit open PvP verbracht. Wegrennen meinerseits war da leider nie drin und umgekehrt flog mir aber auch kein Schurke davon. 
Den einzigen Bug den ich hab, ist das das hinaufsprinten auf Gebäuden manchmal nicht klappt, wegen der Sims.
Soundcrashes: hab ich noch nie gehabt. Wo tauchen sie denn speziell auf.

Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Ich glaub Du bist einfach nur ein Forentroll. Du hast das Spiel vermutlich nie gespielt und berufst Dich auf irgendwelche Betaberichten.
Dein Eintrag stammt von gestern. Ich hab gestern mit DC angefangen. Ich hab wie oben geschrieben nichts von dem erkennen können, was Du hier schreibst.
Das ist letztendlich genau so peinlich wie der Testbericht auf 4Players, wo der Redakteur meinte, daß die Helden und Schurken eine eigene Instanz von den Städten jeweils hätten, weil man nicht auf andere feindselige Spieler trifft.

Sicherlich ist an DC noch nicht alles optimiert. Ich hätte z.B gerne eine bessere selbsteinstellbare UI und noch mal Skins bei der Charerstellung. Das Spiel an sich wirkte aber poliert und fertig.
Es wurden ja gestern nicht aus Spaß über 2GB am Anfang als Patch gesaugt. So krass war noch nicht mal AoC beim start. 

Mich hat ein MMO noch nie so stark geflasht wie DC Universe. Sonst würde ich mich über son Mist, den Du hier verbreitest nicht aufregen.


----------



## skyline930 (5. Februar 2011)

Tja, der hat uns wohl alle auf Igno - ich mag Leute die nicht meiner Meinung sind auch nicht.


----------



## empIree (6. Februar 2011)

Ganz klar; Es gibt Bugs! Das sollte allen klar sein - einer davon ist das Chatsystem, dass leider für die PC Fassung totaler mist ist! Muss ganz klar sagen, oder?
Allerdings haben sich die Entwickler dazu nach kurzer Zeit schon geäussert und arbeiten dran, es kommt also - die Rede war von "ca.6-8 Wochen"! Und ja, hier und da
ist auch noch ein anderer Bug der sich versteckt und darauf wartet Spieler hinterlistig anzufallen.... die gibts in manchen Spielen sogar nach 5 Jahren noch wenn ein großer
Patch rauskommt etc... das Spiel das Du vermutlich gerne spielst ist da der Meister der Bugs und das nach ca. 6 Jahren, da kann dann ein Mage fröhlich einen 10er Raid Solo 
klar machen... aber das nur am Rande.
Was erwartest Du bei einem release denn? Perfektion? Die gibt es nicht, das ist nur ein Wort mit dem Eltern und Lehrer kleine Kinder erschrecken und Du bist doch mindestens schon 12 Jahre alt, oder?

Take it easy, she said


----------



## Frohheim (8. Februar 2011)

DCUO war mir in der BETA schon ein graus da der Content einfach viel zu gering ausfiel für meinen Geschmack. Die Probleme mit der UI, der fehlenden eindeutigen Ausrichtung auf den PC gaben mir da nur die Bestätigung das der Content in DCUO in weniger als 30 Tagen locker zu bewältigen ist und sich ein Abo für mich nicht lohnt.


----------



## kadet123 (8. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute gibts bei dem Spiel auch so Plätze wie in WoW z.B. Hauptstädte wo viele Spieler sind an einem Fleck oder sowas?


----------



## Drakhgard (9. Februar 2011)

Ich spiel das jetzt auch seit gestern und möchte mal folgende Statements mit möglichst neutraler Haltung abgeben:

- Dass einige Skills nicht ganz funktionieren, dem kann ich sogar zustimmen - Schaut Euch mal bei den Eiskräften diesen Eiszauber an, wo man in Eis gehüllt werden soll und dann Gegnern in der Nähe Schaden zufügt. Von 5 Versuchen werde ich vielleicht 1x in's Eis tatsächlich gehüllt. Kann natürlich auch nur ein Animationsbug sein. Oder: Bei den Feuerkräften dieser Detonationsskill... hat jetzt auch nur selten wirklich geklappt, obwohl ich ein Ziel hatte!

- Das Targeting-System mit Tab und dergleichen nervt manchmal tierisch. Außerdem funktioniert das Movement auch nicht so, wie es sollte. Mein Charakter schaut - obwohl er kein Target hat - manchmal z.B. stur in eine Richtung und lässt sich nur schlecht steuern.

- Das Balancing finde ich nicht ganz pralle. Mit manchen Kräften ist man einfach viel besser dran, als mit anderen (auch mit bestimmten Waffen). Die angesprochenen 2 Pistolen heizen bei richtiger Verwendung gut ein. Aber was z.B. krass ist: mit "Geräte" und einer Fernkampfwaffe (z.B. Bogen) geht man übelst ab... einfach eine Haftbombe auf den Gegner werfen (welcher gestunnt wird) und dann den Aufgeladenen Bogenschuss -> teilweise übel. Dadurch hab ich mal als lvl 4 Schurke fast einen lvl 18er Helden platt gemacht, der wahrscheinlich zum Teil auch ein wenig verplant war.

- Die Gegner & ihre Platzierung. Es ist als Low-Lvl Held/Schurke schon irgendwie lästig... Da sind plötzlich 3-5 Polizisten auf einen Haufen und teilweise addet man auch noch... kaum eine Chance, mit sovielen gleichzeitig fertig zu werden. Kann auch sein, dass man das anders angehen muss, aber naja...

- Animationen. Es gibt noch zahlreiche Animations-Bugs in der Fortbewegung. Die sind nicht unschön.

- Die Bewegungen sind allgemein scheinbar nicht ganz bugfrei. Manchmal flieg ich ewigst lange langsam in der Luft, obwohl ich nicht angreife/angegriffen werde.

- Die Steuerung allgemein ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber man kann sich daran gewöhnen.

- Das Interface ist soweit übersichtlich. Allerdings bin ich mir immer noch im Unklaren darüber, ob man es Customizen kann? Das Chatfenster ist mir z.B. viel zu klein...


Trotzdem macht das Spiel Spaß. Auch wenn ich jetzt grad mal am Anfang bin.


----------



## SilentJay (9. Februar 2011)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Ich spiel das jetzt auch seit gestern und möchte mal folgende Statements mit möglichst neutraler Haltung abgeben:
> - Das Balancing finde ich nicht ganz pralle. Mit manchen Kräften ist man einfach viel besser dran, als mit anderen (auch mit bestimmten Waffen). Die angesprochenen 2 Pistolen heizen bei richtiger Verwendung gut ein. Aber was z.B. krass ist: mit "Geräte" und einer Fernkampfwaffe (z.B. Bogen) geht man übelst ab... einfach eine Haftbombe auf den Gegner werfen (welcher gestunnt wird) und dann den Aufgeladenen Bogenschuss -> teilweise übel. Dadurch hab ich mal als lvl 4 Schurke fast einen lvl 18er Helden platt gemacht, der wahrscheinlich zum Teil auch ein wenig verplant war.


s is wahr das manche Kombos etwas stärker sind als andere, aber s kommt auch aufs richtige kombinieren an...nicht jede Waffe ist für jede Kraft und ihre Rollen geeignet, man kann zwar in jeder Kombo spielen, aber einige Kombos bieten mehr Boni für den eigenen Spielstil. s gab da bereits n netten Buffed-Bericht zu.
Nur damit nicht der Gedanke aufkommt, dass alle die Feuer spielen generell OP sind, das Kampfsystem läuft im Prinzip nach Stein,Schere,Papier ab. s gibt auf alles den passenden Konter...


Drakhgard schrieb:


> - Die Gegner & ihre Platzierung. Es ist als Low-Lvl Held/Schurke schon irgendwie lästig... Da sind plötzlich 3-5 Polizisten auf einen Haufen und teilweise addet man auch noch... kaum eine Chance, mit sovielen gleichzeitig fertig zu werden. Kann auch sein, dass man das anders angehen muss, aber naja...


Nutze deine Umgebung geschickt, wirf Gegnstände, blocke, kite, roll ab, lauf an Hauswänden entlang und nutze deinen Fernangriff. Du bist ein Superheld und keine Geschützturm  DCUO ist ein Aktion-MMO, wenn du das im Hinterkopf hast, kannst du irre viel Spass haben.
Wenn da 5 Polizisten stehen wirf nen gegenstand rein...das zieht denen je nach Gegenstand schonmal 30-50% Life ab,Sprungangriff, AE, Rolle Rückwärts(Block+w,a,s,d), Fernkampf laufend bis der Rest platt ist...wenn dein Ae wieder rdy ist beginnst du erneut beim Sprungangriff.
Aber es ist wahr als reine DD/Tank Klasse ist es etwas ungeschickt zu beginn nur DMG zu skillen n bischen Kontrolleffekt erleichtert dir Arg das Leben.


Drakhgard schrieb:


> - Die Bewegungen sind allgemein scheinbar nicht ganz bugfrei. Manchmal flieg ich ewigst lange langsam in der Luft, obwohl ich nicht angreife/angegriffen werde.


Ich hoffe das es bei dir nicht der gemeinte Fall ist, aber wenn du ne Maustaste drückst um dich wie in anderen MMO´s umzuschauen gibst du n Angriffsbefehl und das versetzt dich in den langsamen Bewegungsmodus.


Drakhgard schrieb:


> - Die Steuerung allgemein ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber man kann sich daran gewöhnen.


Ja die DCUO-Steuerung is halt ne Konsolensteuerung, aber für diejenigen die eh ihre Skills auf Hotkeys legen macht das kaum n Unterschied und die maus ist halt zu behandeln wie in nem Ego-Shooter...Links-Angriff,Rechts-Angriff.
Die unter Euch die ihre Skills per Maus aktivieren...ja, ihr müsst eine andere Spielweise lernen oder euch nen Controller an den PC anschliessen.


Drakhgard schrieb:


> Trotzdem macht das Spiel Spaß. Auch wenn ich jetzt grad mal am Anfang bin.


Ich habs nicht bereut bisher, obwohl wer 24/7 zockt kommt recht schnelle an den Punkt wo man nur noch Embleme farmt, aber hey...das Februar Update mit Catwoman steht bereits in den Startlöchern.

Aber für wen ist das Spiel überhaupt was? Also wer auf jedenfall reinschauen kann sind Leute mit folgenden für Gut befundenen Spielen:
Infamous,
Prototype,
Spiderman-Web of Shadows,
Assasins Creed 1-Brootherhood,
und ähnliche Titel...


----------



## Tokenlord (9. Februar 2011)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> - Dass einige Skills nicht ganz funktionieren, dem kann ich sogar zustimmen - Schaut Euch mal bei den Eiskräften diesen Eiszauber an, wo man in Eis gehüllt werden soll und dann Gegnern in der Nähe Schaden zufügt. Von 5 Versuchen werde ich vielleicht 1x in's Eis tatsächlich gehüllt. Kann natürlich auch nur ein Animationsbug sein.


Wenn du nach 5gewirkten Zaubern in die Rüstung gehüllt wirst ist alles korrekt. Die Rüstung löst automatisch aus, wenn du 5 Kälteeffekte auf dir hast.
Zu den Kälteffekten zählen dann diverse Zauber, also nicht nur der eine den du zu benutzen scheinst (Der erste in Kryogenik oder?)


----------



## Wizkid (10. Februar 2011)

Ich kann halt nur das Spielen mit einem Pad empfehlen. Für die fummeligen Menüs nutze ich aber weiterhin die Maus.
Ich hab noch keine Übersicht, welche Waffe für welche Klasse geeignet ist, aber ich finds einfach cool, mit nem Caster mich im Nahkampf mit meinem Bo Stab wehren zu können. 
Ist sicherlich nicht die optimalste Waffe für die Klasse, aber hey bei Superhelden geht es immer um den Style


----------



## SilentJay (10. Februar 2011)

Hier die Zusammenfassung der Waffenfertigkeiten aus dem Buffed-Guide:



			
				Buffed schrieb:
			
		

> *Komplettübersicht aller passiven Boni der Waffenfertigkeiten*
> Zum Abschluss unseres Guides findet Ihr hier noch die Komplettübersicht aller passiven Boni der Waffenfertigkeiten in DC Universe Online.
> 
> *Bogen*
> ...


----------



## Drakhgard (11. Februar 2011)

Grundsätzlich: Ich bin immer offen für Konsolensteuerung, aber ein wenig fehlt mir die Maus schon doch, vor allem was das Interagieren mit anderen Spielern anbelangt. Wenn ich in die Gruppe einladen will -> O drücken und dann Spieler in der Nähe suchen, dann erst kann man einen Spieler einladen... auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig!

Das Open PvP auf PvP Servern läuft meistens eher unfair ab. Sprich 3 vs 1. Und wenn es 3 lvl 15 Helden sind, die einen lvl 8 Schurken angreifen. Aber Ganker gibt's immer ^^

Aber was wirklich sehr imbalanced ist (und da braucht mir keiner was zu erzählen  ) sind die Hand-Blaster. Ich bin jetzt lvl 12 mit meinem Schurken... und wie der mit den Blastern abgeht, ist echt übelst! Mit Telekinese zusätzlich noch haut das ordentlich rein, sodass ich im 1 vs 1 den Gegnern in eine Situation bringe, wo er mich so gut wie gar nicht angreifen kann, weil er eh schon down geht.

Bisher hatte ich aber meine größten Probleme mit Feuer-Spielern, aber ich denke, dass die Gedankenkräfte eben Feuer unterliegen. Eis finde ich persönlich z.B. schwach...

Hab jetzt noch nicht alle Kräfte/Waffen Kombos ausprobiert, aber mit Blaster/Gedanken bin ich mehr als zufrieden!

Das Spiel motiviert auch und zwischendurch mal Arena oder Legendenarena ist schon ein nettes Schmankerl. Klar, es gibt schon einige lvl 30er und man erreicht ziemlich schnell Maxlvl, aber ich denke - vor allem auf PvP Servern - sollte man sich die Zeit mit anderem noch ver'trödeln', wie z.B. eben PvP.

War nun auch schon Instanz - Area51 - diese jedoch ist bei weitem nicht so unterhaltsam, wie eben das PvP. Hier kommt es ganz klar auf Brain + Skill an. Brain deshalb, weil man sich eben die perfekte Kombo suchen muss und Skill eben vor allem wegen Movement, etc...

Das Spiel ist toll, wenn auch gewöhnungsbedürftig! Auf jeden Fall sollte man mindestens 6 Stunden einplanen, um sich erstmal an alles zu gewöhnen. Konsoleros dürften bereits im Drittel der Zeit eingewöhnt sein in die Welt von DCUO.

Wer sich von DCUO ähnliches wie WoW oder dergleichen erwartet, sollte jedenfalls eher von fernbleiben, andere - wie gesagt - dürften (wie ich) viel Spaß dran finden.


----------



## DoktorElmo (11. Februar 2011)

Habs mir soeben um 29,99€ gekauft, bin allerdings noch auf Urlaub und kanns erst am Sonntag ausprobieren, die Vorfreude ist allerdings riesig.


----------



## Tzeentch (12. Februar 2011)

es gibt bugs keine frage, aber es ist ein neues mmo und da gibts die immer.

zum thema balance muss ich sagen das es doch recht ausgeglichen ist. besonderst mit dem stein, schere papier prinzip kommt nochmal fun auf. tanks killen controller, controller killen heiler, heiler killen tanks. da muss man schon sein target im pvp suchen und sollte sich nicht wundern wenn man als controller keine chance gegen tanks hat.

und es gibt auch keine waffe die zu heftig ist man muss halt nur reagieren.

blockt der gegner nutzt man einen blockbreaker 
rollt der gegner weg -> interupt
nutzt er einen skill der geladen wird (zb der letzte 2 hand schlag) -> interupt
nutzt er einen normalen angriff -> blockt man

es gibt auf jede attacke eine gegenattacke, man muss sie nur nutzen.

und als heiler oder controller ist es im gruppen pvp auch nicht die aufgabe gegener umzuhauen sondern zu heilen bzw als controller die andere gruppe out ou power zu machen.

und zum thema instanzen, hab schon sehr viele gemacht und noch keinmal ging eine instanz nicht. liga chat geht auch, hatte auch noch keinen crash oder sonstiges was der nette troll so alles hatte. 

mir macht das spiel spass weils mal was anderes ist. und nach ueber 10 jahren mmo erfahrung muss ich sagen mit den vorhandenen bugs kann ich persoenlich echt gut leben.

aber es ist hier auf der buffed seite eh egal was man schreibt da hier zu viele *insert blizzard mmo name here* fans rumlaufen die grundsaetzlich gegen alles andere sind 

hatte nur langeweile und dachte ich sag auch mal meine meinung.

btw RIFT wird das neue WOW (nochn bissel was zum flamen) *eg*


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Februar 2011)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> - Dass einige Skills nicht ganz funktionieren, dem kann ich sogar zustimmen - Schaut Euch mal bei den Eiskräften diesen Eiszauber an, wo man in Eis gehüllt werden soll und dann Gegnern in der Nähe Schaden zufügt. Von 5 Versuchen werde ich vielleicht 1x in's Eis tatsächlich gehüllt. Kann natürlich auch nur ein Animationsbug sein. Oder: Bei den Feuerkräften dieser Detonationsskill... hat jetzt auch nur selten wirklich geklappt, obwohl ich ein Ziel hatte!



Das ist kein Bug, das ist ein Feature!...les die tooltips mal etwas genauer bevor du dich beschwerst ...

Was ich hier so rauslese aus den ganzen Posts ist das ihr das Kampfsystem einfach nicht mals im Ansatz versteht oder euch damit beschäftigt....natürlich wenn man aus WoW oder gängigen MMOs kommt wundert man sich warum atacken nicht treffen wennd er gegner rollt...oder warum man selbst gestunnt wird wennde r gegner blockt..

Seit euch sicher das Kampfystem ist so gut wie bugfrei und so gewollt!
Wie oft les ich tagtäglich im global von "bösen bugusern" weil sie einfach out of range rollen und man nichts machen kann wenn man sich nicht mit dem Kampfsystem auseinander gesetzt hat.

p.s.: Achja, wenn ihr euch über Balance ernsthaft beschweren wollt dann schreibt doch nicht in den gleichen satz das ihr level 12 seit...


----------



## Drakhgard (12. Februar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> ...



Klingt imho etwas gutgläubig.

Punkto Balance: Schon einmal mit der Kombo Gedankenkräfte / Hand-Blaster gespielt? Mein aktueller Schurke ist jetzt lvl 16 und hat teilweise andere Controller umgehauen, die 5 level über ihn waren... Sogar Tanks konnte ich (wenn auch mit dem Einsatz von Cola) gut umnuken, Heiler auch. Anders mit meinem ersten Schurken, der mit Feuer/Gewehr rumläuft (ja, als Tank sollte man eher Zweihänder nehmen, aber probieren ist keine Sünde): der tut sich vor allem auch im Kampf viel schwieriger. Ich mach übelsten Schaden. In den Instanzen liege ich laut Statistik teilweise um ein 2-3 faches vorne. Weiß nicht, vielleicht spielen die anderen Controller auch nicht richtig.

Und nein, ich bin kein ignoranter 08/15 WoW-Spieler. Ich bin mit Action Rollenspielen und Action Spielen mit viel Movement bestens vertraut. Klar, die Steuerung ist jetzt für ein Online-Spiel etwas unvorteilhaft (was die Interaktion mit anderen Spielern anbelangt zumindest), aber für Action-Titel durchaus üblich, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass man es eben auch über die PS3 so spielt.

Bis auf die Balance ist DC Universe für mich zweifelsfrei das beste Action-MMORPG, was ich bisher gesehen und sogar gespielt habe.


----------



## L0wki (13. Februar 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> Ich habe mich so auf DCUO gefreut und habe es nun bis 30 gespielt und nun reicht es mir auch wieder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WARNUNG der oben zitierte Spieler erzählt größtenteils nur Blödsinn. Klar der Chat ist noch nicht optimal aber ich habe selten einen so buglosen Start eines MMORPG erlebt wie bei DCUO. Von daher schenkt dem Troll da oben keinen Glauben der ist nur entäuscht weil DCUO nicht gleich mit dem Umfang seines heiß geliebten WOW´s erschien.


----------



## Elathar (17. Februar 2011)

wie erbärmlich

wie alle hier immer gleich davon ausgehen das man "WoW" spielt... man schreibt etwas und sofort kommt " es ist halt nicht so wie in wow "


langsam frage ich mich wer hier die WoW fanboys sind.....


noch nie ein bugfreieren start erlebt als in dcuo ?


also ich kenne viele mmogs bei denen am anfang der chat funktionierte.. der client nicht gecrasht ist inkl soundbugs oder sei es der pvp pistol animations bug bei denen man die animationen überspringt und ca. 10-15 hits in 1 sec macht ohne das der gegner davon was mitbekommt 

oder der dauer stunn skip bug bei dem man einen gegner im dauerstunn hält per animations exploit und man somit sogar als lvl 5er nen lvl 25er killen kann.

wenn man keine ahnung hatt sollte man einfach mal die *** halten.


sry wenn ich das sage aber ihr habt iwie 0 erfahrung vom wahren pvp.

ich bin wieder im us forum.. da sind die leute wenigstens nicht so aggro und fangen gleich jeglichen kommentar mit " es ist nicht wie in wow " an usw. 


haut rein


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (18. Februar 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> also ich kenne viele mmogs bei denen am anfang der chat funktionierte.. der client nicht gecrasht ist inkl soundbugs oder sei es der pvp pistol animations bug bei denen man die animationen überspringt und ca. 10-15 hits in 1 sec macht ohne das der gegner davon was mitbekommt



du wiederholst argumente die nicht wahr sind. Sei ruhig eingeschnappt und verzieh dich, dein brainschiss juckt hier eh niemanden.


----------

